# What's the best band/artist/singer/dj/etc... that I've never heard of?



## stochastic

Simple question. I've heard of lots of them, so don't go talking about someone that's already got a hit song. Looking for quality first.

Any genre.


----------



## strakele

Dream Theater is one of those amazing, famous bands that no one has heard of. Progressive rock/metal stuff, been around a long time.


----------



## chithead

Trio - Da da da - YouTube


----------



## stochastic

chithead said:


> Trio - Da da da - YouTube


First off, we've all heard of Trio. Second off, they kinda suck. We're looking for quality that's gone under the radar for too long.


----------



## boosted2.7

One of my favorite singers is Da Endorphine, she's a Thai singer, so most people probably would't enjoy listening to her though...


----------



## Wesayso

Anouk, female Dutch singer:





Kimbra, female New Zealand singer (live):





Graveyard





Rival Sons:





Arjen Lucassen (also known as Ayreon) _Narrator's voice is Rutger Hauer, known from the movie Blade Runner_


----------



## [email protected]

This dude called HardTarget, you can youtube him. Dude has more mixed tapes out then anybody in the world. Recently just signed to Fred Durst label but still just puts out independent stuff for free. Its hip hop/rap/R&B I guess, or somewhere in between those, but dude sings and flows well, good beats. Its not gangster music talking about shooting and killing. More real life experience talk.


----------



## Woosey

Yello
Swollen members . . Edited : since you're Canadian you may scrap these...
Chase & Status
Flux Pavillion
Anouk is pretty good indeed!! 
Zeds dead
Sub Focus
Blue foundation
Shpongle
Infected Mushroom

And recently found this track

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opA_0z-K92g


----------



## nigeDLS

I like this right now, very clean vocals, sounds good in the car.

Gregory Porter - "Be Good (Lion's Song)" Official Video (Jazz, Soul Music) - YouTube


----------



## cchrono

The roots- you probably heard them but I think they are the most underrated band the last ten years.


----------



## mongar

Mayer Hawthorne. A lot of old school funk. I love "The Walk" great funky groove.


----------



## Darth SQ

strakele said:


> Dream Theater is one of those amazing, famous bands that no one has heard of. Progressive rock/metal stuff, been around a long time.


Agreed.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Woosey said:


> And recently found this track
> 
> Blacklisted Me - Reprobate Romance (Official music video) - YouTube



That's some good sh*t.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Justin Zazzi

Woosey said:


> ...
> Sub Focus
> ...
> Shpongle
> Infected Mushroom


+1 for Sub Focus (Rock It is great)
+1 for Shpongle and Infected Mushroom

Blaqk Audio (bitter for sweet, and the rest of the album Cexcells are all great)
Grooveshark - Free Music Streaming, Online Music


Escala (brittan's got talent winners, electric strings)
they have great originals and great covers of Live and Let Die, Clubbed to Death, Kashmir, and others.
Grooveshark - Free Music Streaming, Online Music

Blue Man Group - album Audio
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRtaQcVhNGE


----------



## Rupinder

i love infected mushroom .their album vicious delicious is very good and the track avratz is great .they are coming to india and hope to listen to them live .but i dont think they are under the radar .they are a well known band


----------



## asota

I know Radiohead is a household name band and "Ok Computer", "Kid A" will always be on everyones list of the greatest albums of all times but you could give some of there other lesser known albums a listen. Still better than most everything else out there and not as mainstream.


----------



## n_olympios

Joe Bonamassa came to mind, if you like the blues. I'll come back with more info and suggestions later tonight if possible.


----------



## Offroader5

Tab Benoit
Walter Trout
Lindsey Stirling
KT Tunstall
Jonny Lang
Grace Potter & the Nocturnals
Alabama Shakes


These are some that come to mind that i listen to a lot.


----------



## Chaos

Within Temptation.

Progressive / symphonic euro metal group. Some of their stuff really sounds fantastic, but they aren't too well known in North America as far as I know.

Within Temptation - What Have You Done (feat. Keith Caputo) - YouTube



Van Canto - You just have to hear this to get it...

Van Canto - Rebellion Cover (Official) - YouTube


----------



## chefhow

Older recordings of Sting are OUTSTANDING
for live I have yet to attend a better SOUNDING arena show then Alisha Keyes tour in 2010.


----------



## JT34237

:laugh: Florida Breakbeat! :laugh:


DJ 43 - Pepperspray
DJ 43 - Pepper Spray (Dave London Remix) - YouTube

Miss Jane - It's A Fine Day (Huda Hudia vs. DJ Santana's Mix) 
Miss Jane

DJ Santana - Take my Love
Dj Santana - Take My Love - YouTube

Nalin and Kane -Beachball
Nalin & Kane - Beachball (DJ Icey Remix) - YouTube

DJ Sharaz - Brain Damaged
Sharaz - Brain Damaged - YouTube

DJ Icey - Dreams
DJ Icey 'Dreams' - YouTube

DJ Baby Anne - Supersonic
Super Sonic - DJ Baby Anne - YouTube


----------



## ou812

Woosey said:


> Yello
> Swollen members . . Edited : since you're Canadian you may scrap these...
> Chase & Status
> Flux Pavillion
> Anouk is pretty good indeed!!
> Zeds dead
> Sub Focus
> Blue foundation
> Shpongle
> Infected Mushroom
> 
> And recently found this track
> 
> Blacklisted Me - Reprobate Romance (Official music video) - YouTube


Love the sound of that.


----------



## ou812

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzshfFscu40


----------



## ou812

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2E1FIc74KaM


----------



## Darth SQ

chefhow said:


> *Older recordings of Sting are OUTSTANDING*
> for live I have yet to attend a better SOUNDING arena show then Alisha Keyes tour in 2010.


Which ones?
I must admit I am a big fan and have all his cds and a few dvds.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## james2266

Don't know if many here are listening to her stuff but I find this gal to have one of the sweetest sounds going. One of those singers that truly fills a room if ya know what I mean.

Chantal chamberland - This is our time.wmv - YouTube


----------



## Hanatsu

I listen to a wide range of music, easier to say what I don't listen to. Here's some examples of my favorite bands (not THAT common, perhaps);

The whole album is wonderful imo, not a bad song on it. Heavy/goth/melodic metal.





Goth metal with progressive influences.





Some type of vocal EBM. Weirdest video ever.





Electronic - EBM.





Wonderful futurepop, sub-genre of EBM/synthpop.





Chillout music


----------



## Hanatsu

Industrial metal performed in SWEDISH xD

"Världsherravälde" means hm.. World domination is the closest translation.


----------



## Wesayso

james2266 said:


> Don't know if many here are listening to her stuff but I find this gal to have one of the sweetest sounds going. One of those singers that truly fills a room if ya know what I mean.
> 
> Chantal chamberland - This is our time.wmv - YouTube


Wonderfull voice... got to try that in the car, it works on Headphones...


----------



## james2266

Wesayso said:


> Wonderfull voice... got to try that in the car, it works on Headphones...


It is awesome in the car. Like I said earlier, she's got one of those voices that just truly fills an entire room. Very powerful. If you can find it, she did an album of old jazz/pop music remakes and it is my fave. I just love her rendition of 'Fever'. The bass electric in that song is just awesome.


----------



## chefhow

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Which ones?
> I must admit I am a big fan and have all his cds and a few dvds.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Dream of the Blue Turtles and Nothing Under the Sun are both outstanding recordings with amazing space, realizim and detail.


----------



## LovesMusic

n_olympios said:


> Joe Bonamassa came to mind, if you like the blues. I'll come back with more info and suggestions later tonight if possible.


Yes! Im going to see him at the beacon theater next march... some other "blues" artists...
ALLMAN BROTHERS
Derek trucks- slide guitar out of this world, smooth cat
Jeff beck!!!!







edit: was doing some listening in the car, album version sounds like a hotrod guitar..


----------



## NonSenCe

Joe Bonamassa - Burning hell - YouTube

agree on bonamassa.. awesome guitarist. and he also rocks too..


----------



## ou812

NonSenCe said:


> Joe Bonamassa - Burning hell - YouTube
> 
> agree on bonamassa.. awesome guitarist. and he also rocks too..


Badass song.


----------



## Darth SQ

chefhow said:


> Dream of the Blue Turtles and Nothing Under the Sun are both outstanding recordings with amazing space, realizim and detail.


Good choices.

The track "Fragile" is a phenomenal example.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## trojan fan

Alfred Matthew "Weird Al" Yankovic's stuff from the 70's, most of you guys were not born yet or too young to appreciate good music


----------



## filtercharger

Steely Dan Greatest Hits
UB40 - Promises And Lies
Food For Woofers


----------



## PPI_GUY

Richard Wagner
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8wHteSOwW4

Robert Randolph & The Family Band
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BK561tuWA90

Afghan Whigs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMN7qrwLr7E

The Sword
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iI7227GHvQY


----------



## Darth SQ

trojan fan said:


> Alfred Matthew "Weird Al" Yankovic's stuff from the 70's, most of you guys were not born yet or too young to appreciate good music


UHF......laughed my ass off during the whole movie. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Wy2quiet

This girl was 15 I believe when she released her first album last year. All the songs are terrific (pretty much all covers). I am definitely a vocal fan.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joi5YhlGNUs

If you are a modern day rock/metal guitar fan, John 5 doesn't really get alot of attention, but he is damn good.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zb-aV6LvYaA

If you are more into obscure rock/alternative, Coheed is a little off base and not everyone has heard of them besides 'Welcome Home'. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpuDUTPJZL0

A little more on that kind of track. Fair To Midland,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3K20lBv-2M

If you have a guilty pleasure for pop vocalists that are actually good, it doesn't get any better than Kelly. I am dead serious, she is scary good. If you can find a high quality copy of the VH1 acoustic sessions she did back in 06 I believe you will get chills. Pretty much noone goes out looking for the obscure years ago live shows (which I guess the gentlemen was saying about Sting earlier) which is really an eye opening experience for someone you have completely overlooked or heard a thousand times one way.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEP2eGiRNAY

If you haven't given John Mayer a chance (which as I said, most people think Oh, My Body Is A Wonderland guy, that is so terrible I am going to puke), then you have to listen through all of Continuum or Where The Light Is (Blu Ray). He is an entirely different entity from the days where he almost pigeon holed himself as being some pop guitarist. He is insanely talented. It is my favourite album bar-none from 00's.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZHnVvy_Hxg

How could I forget about one of the great parts of Canada...Feist.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-YrTtYaCD0


----------



## Woosey

+1 for kelly, seen her live in cologne... Damn what a voice...


----------



## robert_wrath

This:the touch - YouTube


----------



## robtr8

Groundation 
- The Dragon
- Weeping Pirates
- Jah Jah Know

Janis Ian (really)
- Memphis
- Ride Me Like A Wave

Kirt N Moser- Dance of Iscariot 
http://youtu.be/L1S-Z4sPDzY

Favorite sing along songs:

http://youtu.be/aU1wLryjuEw

http://youtu.be/yjO1bMHbDpY

http://youtu.be/GEY_nRArp-s


----------



## brett

+1 on coheed and cambria.

for those that mentioned dream theater, check out animals as leaders.


----------



## putergod

Project 86
Love and Death
Thousand Foot Krutch
Red
Pillar
Sent by Ravens
Ashes Remain
Blindside
Dead Poetic
Emery
Lecrae
KJ52
Disciple
Day of Fire
Decyfer Down
Big Daddy Weave
Underoath
T-Bone
Seventh Day Slumber
The Almost
Write This Down


This is just a small list of what I listen to and enjoy often. Most of these bands most people haven't heard of as most of them don't play on the mainstream radio stations (and since I don't listen to the "radio", I don't know if any of the above has actually made it to the mainstream radio).


----------



## Rupinder

i like MR.BIG.

Mr Big - Just Take My Heart (official music video) - YouTube


----------



## DAT

*Amos Lee*

Amos Lee - Shout Out Loud - YouTube

Amos Lee - Colors (feat. Norah Jones) - YouTube

amos lee el camino - YouTube


----------



## DAT

*Drive By Truckers*

Used to Be a Cop - Drive-By Truckers - Go-Go Boots - YouTube

Drive-By Truckers- Everybody Needs Love - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmUvMCPvCdQ


----------



## Comp-U-Geek

The Birthday Massacre:

The Birthday Massacre - Down - YouTube


----------



## marvnmars

Jason Isbell and the 400 Unit ....... Live From Alabama he was the lead singer of the drive by truckers...great live cd, good ol dirty southern guitar..


----------



## DAT

marvnmars said:


> Jason Isbell and the 400 Unit ....... Live From Alabama he was the lead singer of the drive by truckers...great live cd, good ol dirty southern guitar..


Yep., Got that album also.. :thumbsup:


----------



## marvnmars

marvnmars said:


> Jason Isbell and the 400 Unit ....... Live From Alabama he was the lead singer of the drive by truckers...great live cd, good ol dirty southern guitar..


maygo see them on the 21 in nashville..
Tickets for Jason Isbell & the 400 Unit with Andrew Combs | Mercy Lounge at TicketWeb


----------



## TheBetterMethod

Toumani Diabate's Symmetric Orchestra, and Toumani Diabate solo.'

Some of the best music I own or have ever heard.

Check out Boulevard de I'Independance. The whole album is great, my favorite songs are Tapha Niang, and Mali Sadio. 

Tapha Niang literally gives me goosebumps reliably.

Also, check out Funkedelic. The album Maggot Brain, and its title track. Absolutely beautiful guitar work. It's to die for.


----------



## ohwell

I'll vouch for Alabama Shakes and Drive By Truckers / Jason Isbell. The Dirty South was a masterpiece that got me back into listening to music after a 15 year hiatus. 

A couple of things I've bought over the year include:

Torche - metalish but not crude.
Two Wounded Birds - garage pop
Tribes - garage pop
Murder By Death - midwest American gothic folk. This description doesn't do them justice tho.
Gaslight Anthem and Horrible Crowes (everything except for the mediocre Handwritten).
Hellacopters - broke up a few years ago and were kinda hit and miss. An actual rawk band in the classical sense.
Soundtrack of Our Lives - broke up this year. Psychedelic pop/rock,
Crime In Stereo - recently reunited. Melodic hardcore. Very ambitious, multiple time changes, too smart for the genre.

All of this is pretty much guitar centric.


----------



## mosconiac

If you are anything like me, you would never listen to this type of music...BUT this women has such talent that she sucks you in. Azam Ali will shock your senses & you will thank me. I picked up on this artist from Nelson Pass, so yeah...she's brilliant.

*Azam Ali - (2002) Portals of Grace*


----------



## Offroader5

Not unknown really, but three that I know sound very nice if you have a good recording:

Dobie Gray - Drift Away
David Bowie - Lets Dance
Talking Heads - Burning Down the House


----------



## Wesayso

Just stumbled over Stone Axe, bought their II (Deluxe) album for $7,00

Impressed!
Check out: The Last Setting Sun | Ripple Music


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

For every person that says a band/singer is the best ever there are a hundred others who hate said band/singer. Kinda like for the most part I hate Dream Theater and pretty much all Progressive rock. I nearly punched someone one time for making me listen to Tool. Biggest bunch of offensive noise I've ever heard. Carry on


----------



## claydo

Wesayo........+1 on the graveyard, rival sons, and stone axe...been into the first two for a while, stone axe is new too me,but I'm gonna look for more. For you, I suggest Kamchatka,particularly their second album. Looking at where you are from, you probably allready knew that, didn't ya!


----------



## Wesayso

claydo said:


> Wesayo........+1 on the graveyard, rival sons, and stone axe...been into the first two for a while, stone axe is new too me,but I'm gonna look for more. For you, I suggest Kamchatka,particularly their second album. Looking at where you are from, you probably allready knew that, didn't ya!


Actually, I didn't know about Kamchatka , Thanks!


----------



## claydo

No problem........I have all 4 albums........they remind me of a cow in a field......... out standing!


----------



## hurrication

Shpongle

Amazon.com: Nothing Lasts...But Nothing Is Lost: Shpongle: MP3 Downloads


----------



## Comp-U-Geek

If you can get past their, um, odd lyrics... These guys are good

Ghost - Ritual


----------



## chesapeakesoja

Maybe you guys know some (or all) of these, but most people I know don't.

All of the artists are hyperlinks to some of their stuff on youtube.

*ZOX* (most of their stuff is good)


*JJ Grey & Mofro*'s "Country Ghetto" album


*MuteMath* - ALL of their music is awesome


*Needtobreathe*


*Virginia Coalition*


*Chester French* (Love the Future. Haven't heard their new album)


*Matthew Mayfield*


*Beats Antique*



*Will Hoge* (especially his "Draw the Curtains" and "The Wreckage" albums)


*Calexico*


*Gotan Project* (I know they're much more popular overseas)


*Natalia Clavier*'s "Nectar" is a good album.


*The XX*'s album, "XX," is pretty cool.


Also, if you can find any of *Ginny Owens*' live/acoustic stuff, get it. Her "Live from New Orleans" is awesome. Wonderful voice and a very clean pianist.


Oh yeah, I almost forgot to add *Thievery Corporation*. I'm guessing they're more well-known, but definitely worth mentioning.


----------



## audiorailroad

Gojira - Remembrance - The Link Alive - YouTube its heavy but this song got me hooked on these guys


----------



## DAT

audiorailroad said:


> Gojira - Remembrance - The Link Alive - YouTube its heavy but this song got me hooked on these guys


It starts out great, but the lead singer kills it for me, but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## pjhabit

Dead Sara - Weatherman 





My Morning Jacket - One Big Holiday





Damien Rice - Volcano





Lisa Hannigan - What'll I Do





THe Devil Makes Three - All Hail 





The Blackwater Fever - Blackwater 





I'll also vouch for the Drive By Truckers, KT Tunstall & the Rival Sons.


----------



## Richv72

Not really a fan of dubstep but one song i like is "eyes on fire (zeds dead remix)". I never heard of them before I came across the video but im guessing alot of people have.


----------



## DAT

pjhabit said:


> My Morning Jacket - One Big Holiday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll also vouch for the Drive By Truckers, KT Tunstall & the Rival Sons.


yep, I know a few of the members of My Morning Jacket, all from Louisville, KY


----------



## pjhabit

DAT said:


> yep, I know a few of the members of My Morning Jacket, all from Louisville, KY


You're a lucky ducker! Although much of their stuff is a bit beyond me, when they do hit home it's just euphoric....maybe, you could hook a guy up w/ some backstage passes  j/k


----------



## Gary Mac

Wy2quiet said:


> This girl was 15 I believe when she released her first album last year. All the songs are terrific (pretty much all covers). I am definitely a vocal fan.
> 
> Birdy - People Help The People [Live] - YouTube
> 
> If you are a modern day rock/metal guitar fan, John 5 doesn't really get alot of attention, but he is damn good.
> 
> John 5 - The Nightmare Unravels - YouTube
> 
> If you are more into obscure rock/alternative, Coheed is a little off base and not everyone has heard of them besides 'Welcome Home'.
> 
> Coheed and Cambria - The Running Free - YouTube
> 
> A little more on that kind of track. Fair To Midland,
> 
> A Loophole in Limbo - Fair to Midland - YouTube
> 
> If you have a guilty pleasure for pop vocalists that are actually good, it doesn't get any better than Kelly. I am dead serious, she is scary good. If you can find a high quality copy of the VH1 acoustic sessions she did back in 06 I believe you will get chills. Pretty much noone goes out looking for the obscure years ago live shows (which I guess the gentlemen was saying about Sting earlier) which is really an eye opening experience for someone you have completely overlooked or heard a thousand times one way.
> 
> Kelly Clarkson - Behind These Hazel Eyes - Live on VH1 - YouTube
> 
> If you haven't given John Mayer a chance (which as I said, most people think Oh, My Body Is A Wonderland guy, that is so terrible I am going to puke), then you have to listen through all of Continuum or Where The Light Is (Blu Ray). He is an entirely different entity from the days where he almost pigeon holed himself as being some pop guitarist. He is insanely talented. It is my favourite album bar-none from 00's.
> 
> John Mayer - Where The Light Is - Belief [HQ] - YouTube
> 
> How could I forget about one of the great parts of Canada...Feist.
> 
> Feist - The Bad In each Other (Jools Holland) - YouTube


+2 for coheed and feist. 

Best Canadian band ive ever heard is alexisonfire

City and colour is great too, he is the melody guy from alexisonfire


----------



## Gary Mac

Some stuff that I am shocked people don't know about- 

Death cab for cutie ( indie)- but it's not well recorded

Silversun pickups (alt rock)

Young the giant (mellow)

At the drive in. (harder)


----------



## beef316

Gary Mac said:


> Some stuff that I am shocked people don't know about-
> 
> Death cab for cutie ( indie)- but it's not well recorded
> 
> Silversun pickups (alt rock)
> 
> Young the giant (mellow)
> 
> At the drive in. (harder)


These are mainstream acts... Except for maybe at the drive in.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## claydo

If you're gonna bring up john Mayer, you must mention his "trio"........check it


----------



## Wesayso

As hard as i try to find new gem's I keep comming back to things I have liked for who know's how long. Just because to me it still is as good now as it was when I first found it. Lately I'm in a Zappa circle again due to seeing his son Dweezel doing the Zappa plays Zappa tour. I still can't believe what great music this guy has made. 
I do understand it's not for all to like but to me it's damn good! The plus is if you like it there are well over 70 albums to explore, the mayority beeing at least a double CD .


----------



## claydo

Apostrophe is one of my all time favorite albums!


----------



## claydo

Love the solo in stinkfoot


----------



## ADCS-1

Dance With A Stranger, a Norwegian pop group. Exellent recordings. 
Dance With A Stranger - Live 1991 - It Wasn't Me - YouTube


----------



## ADCS-1

KARI BREMNES Grågåsa - YouTube

Kari Bremnes, norwegian singer. "everybody and his uncle" uses her recordings for demoing SQ.


----------



## Magnified

Here are a few kinda all over the place.

I love listening to this Punk Rock chick's voice. Learned of Tilt after getting a compilation album with them on it in the 1990's.






I also love it when people discover that there is more to Faith No More than the song Epic






Chicks that sing with their accent you can still here are cool. Same girl but styles changed. I like both versions of Kate Nash.











Little more current are the Avett Brothers





I think Airborne Toxic Event is worth mentioning, as I think they are very underrated, despite being "mainstream"





Now anything Dan Auerbach does is worth a listen










Yeah, he's in the Black Keys, so you are probably familiar with SOME of his work, but there is a lot more that never makes the radio.

I like Sara Blackwood





Some might be familiar with here work in Walk Off the Earth





I gotta stop this, I could post all night

Pogues


----------



## Sonus

http://youtu.be/54H3EUAzpVg

Budgie - Breadfan


----------



## Woosey

Richv72 said:


> Not really a fan of dubstep but one song i like is "eyes on fire (zeds dead remix)". I never heard of them before I came across the video but im guessing alot of people have.


Blue foundation has some nice tracks too, no remixes...


----------



## smgreen20

At least where I'm at, Dream Theater is well known and done to death. They're good and all, but I don't care for them.

Tori Amos has been around since the early 90's and has a lot of good songs and very dynamic music to boot. She also records in one of those weird location places, for her, it's all about the sound/SQ.


Killswitch Engage is another good group, considered the New wave of Heavy Metal. Howard Jones is the singer I like best out of the 2 the band has had, the other being Jessy Leach. Howard has left the band due to personal reasons and Jessy has rejoined the band.

Another new group to me is considered Irish/Folk Metal and their singers (1 guy, 1 girl) have a very powerful and commanding voice, is Eluveitie.


----------



## Wesayso

Let's try this...





and


----------



## lsmonk

Big fan too


----------



## Darth SQ

These guys!


Bret
PPI-ART COLECTOR



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_C5s7wXmn0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nn_yRlYVnUw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIM_8d188kA


----------



## chad1376

OM

Al Cisneros, former bass player of Sleep, appearenly smoked a lot of weed, has some sort of religeous vision, mashes up middle eastern and christian imagry with massively distorted bass and abstract drone-ey lyrics.

Om "State of Non-Return" - YouTube


----------



## Bayboy

Need to liven up this thread a little bit.... breathe a new kind of life form into it..... 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5W3Y0fpHs8


----------



## DAT

Yeah... Hey Don't believe the Hype...

Public Enemy - Don't Believe The Hype - YouTube


----------



## Bayboy

My nickname growing up was "Norman Bates" or "Bates" for short.... I was an odd child with a taste for odd music. A little electronic/jazz/latin concoction that will test just about any system in the midrange down to sub. Love it!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sz1MYCvIEfM


----------



## Bayboy

One of my favorite mellow jams to cool down with riding home after leaving the gym..... 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6khrIBNQKVk


----------



## Bayboy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGpOVgs4amU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## lionelc5

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XmVowZSpDQ

DJ TRASHY! FTW

I grew up in Louisiana when he was just starting. He has some great stuff.

My absolute favorite, but I am a bit strange too


----------



## rmoltis

you should go on itunes and lookup lindsey stirling. check out her self titled cd. shes a strong violinist. and all her tracks are her originals. she does a great job of mixing strong violin skills with electronic music. it is a sound all her own the genre is dubstep though. the violin comes through like any string instrument would but it has strong bass and mid highs in the background that give it a unique sound. 

http://youtu.be/aHjpOzsQ9YI


----------



## iknowphritter

I dont know if we have any Rocksteady, ska/reggae fans, but I have a few great bands and good first songs to hear. I could go on for days with music.

Westbound Train- I'm no different
The Slackers- Have the time
The Specials- Too much too young


----------



## dozy_production

Don't know OP but key word is preference.


----------



## cyrusthevirus23

good stuff to check out here


----------



## cyrusthevirus23

Pain - Shut your mouth. great band


----------



## cyrusthevirus23

also check out spotify great app to discover new tunes


----------



## Earzbleed

Machine Gun Fellatio 

Machine Gun Fellatio


----------



## Richv72

http://youtu.be/aktLRiWXfqg

Its so cold in the d, move over beethoven


----------



## 99xjproject

Electric President- Insomnia
Electric President - Insomnia - YouTube


----------



## 9499544

Great rock album

"Heated" By Big Sugar


----------



## AlonzoAlonzo

Zeds dead,
my favorite one.The Living Dead,all time my favorite...love it!


----------



## SoundChaser

Here’s one for those of you that are into progressive metal such as Dream Theater.

I think Spiral Architect takes progressive metal one step further. This Norwegian band of A-class musicians is overlooked for sure. Very technical, fast and hard.

Amazon.com: Sceptic's Universe: Spiral Architect: Music


----------



## SoundChaser

Most progressive rock fans overlook an exceptional band called Gentle Giant. If you’re into progressive rock from the 70’s and have not heard of Gentle Giant you are in for a treat. Exceptional multi-instrumental musicians creating some extraordinary compositions.


----------



## mosconiac

_Can't believe I forgot to mention this one..._

*The Weeknd.* His House of Balloons album is phenominal...try this track & if you like it, you'll like the whole album.

The Weeknd - High For This - YouTube


----------



## estanley1

Greyhounds...from the ATX.

Andrew and Anthony are also current members of MOFRO. Amazingly talented musicians and two of the nicest dudes you'll ever meet. Check them out on the LMA, there's a few dozen or more live shows posted.

Greyhounds - What's On Your Mind on Vimeo

Greyhounds - Yours to Steal on Vimeo

Nervous Turkey from Tampa ft KC legend Ernie Locke

I couldn't love these guys any more than I do. Truly one of a kind sound, comparable to nothing I've ever heard. One of the only bands I could see over and over, night after night (and I did) and never get the least bit tired of. Some of my own recordings of these guys can also be found on the LMA. Free to listen, free to download. Buy a taper a beer and say thanks.

Nervous Turkey - "Sittin' on Top of the World" - YouTube

ES

ENJOY!


----------



## inspector3711

Look up Shaggy Sweet... A local Seattle band that has a website and an album on Itunes. CD Baby has some free sound clips. 

A group of very talented individuals. The best show for free you'll see around here.


----------



## Offroader5

Ben Howard. Never heard of this dude till a couple of days ago. Only has one album out right now. The whole album is sweet and is very nicely recorded.

The song "Depth Over Distance" is great...but only available in the UK as far as I know. 

Ben Howard performing "Depth Over Distance" on KCRW - YouTube


----------



## subwoofery

Offroader5 said:


> Ben Howard. Never heard of this dude till a couple of days ago. Only has one album out right now. The whole album is sweet and is very nicely recorded.
> 
> The song "Depth Over Distance" is great...but only available in the UK as far as I know.
> 
> Ben Howard performing "Depth Over Distance" on KCRW - YouTube


That KCRW set is freakin' sweet - love the tapping :thumbsup: 

Kelvin


----------



## chesapeakesoja

Lee Fields & The Expressions





And Charles Bradley





Just in case you were wondering if anybody made good music anymore...


----------



## teldzc1

Loving the green band and soja. Young reggae artists without as much of the Jamaican vibe but still keeping the rhythms heavy and the lyrics conscious.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDWhOYRfoh4&feature=youtube_gdata_player

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TZiMvJ65Wc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## bfrance

Bringing this back from the dead to mention Karnivool. An Austrailian progressive band that is pretty much at the tops of my play lists these days. Their last album, Sound Awake, was a masterpiece, and the one before, Themata, is one of the best-recorded harder rock albums I've heard in AGES.

-Ben


----------



## Earzbleed

On the subject of great Aussie bands, Electric Mary.


----------



## estanley1

Lee Fields & The Expressions

Fanfuckingtastic. Killer live show. Good call.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

Sword - Metalized (Stoned Again)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juQKD1aoAOI

It's shame they never really got big.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

Earzbleed said:


> On the subject of great Aussie bands, Electric Mary.


Don't forget about The Beautiful Girls, they've got a couple tracks that really kickass. Though they do have some real **** songs and albums. 


Girl, Lately So Many Things Have Been Changing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-isA5cWKSg


We're Already Gone

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLR5QvxkrBs


----------



## tim.perkins3557

*ROCK*

Bobaflex-Home.wmv - YouTube

BOBAFLEX - Bright Red Violent Sex - YouTube

primer 55 - Texas (Original Version) - YouTube

Primer 55 - Lessons - YouTube Don't pay attention to the fairy pics. This is one bitchin song.


*BLUES*

Keb Mo Am I Wrong - YouTube

Keb' Mo' - Standin' at the station - YouTube

Albert King - As The Years Go Passing By - YouTube


*POP/ISH*

Neon Hitch - **** U Betta [Explicit Version] - YouTube


*RANDOM WHATEVERS*

Adult Cinema - Time Machine - YouTube

Biggie Smalls - Party and ******** ( Ratatat Remix ) - YouTube

Acid Bath - Dead Girl - YouTube

Hollerado - Americanarama (Dave Foley Version) - YouTube

Nine Inch Nails-Came Back Haunted [Full_Version] - YouTube Of course you've heard of NIN. This sounds awesome on any stereo with decent mid-bass, at the loudest volume it can possibly be played. Thank me later.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glIbUMMzjm8 You've probably never heard of these guys either, but they're decent, I suppose.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ki3CLHJrPSc Best acoustic guitarist I've heard. No need for words.

.. that's all for now I guess.


----------



## marvnmars

shovels and rope most music 2 people can make.. they remind me of what the white stripes would have been like if they where a bluegrass folk duo
Rose's Pawn Shop
Thao & The Get Down Stay Down
Hey Marseilles
Alice Russell British r&b singer


----------



## pjhabit

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJo5ieZeXcg


----------



## Hoptologist

Holy Ghost!

Holy Ghost! - Do It Again - YouTube

Holy Ghost! - Jam For Jerry - YouTube

Hercules & Love Affair 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Lnt0DN2fBQ

Little Dragon 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlVP6Ch7vrM

Kavinsky

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MV_3Dpw-BRY


----------



## Deepti

Listen Bollywood songs, hope you never listen about this music especially Sonu Nigam, Atif Aslam and A R rhman's Songs.


----------



## chesapeakesoja

Trombone Shorty


----------



## mcpigeon

I keep coming back to last album by LCD Soundsystem - This is Happening. Took a couple listens but I now think it's my favorite album of the last 10 years.


----------



## octan

Johan Orjansson. Great voice. 2 acoustic versions.

Windswept

If I were to love you - feat Israel Nash Gripka


----------



## Alrojoca

Al Di Meola Solo Guitar - YouTube


----------



## briansz

Krista Detor, I've seen her live several times. Mudshow and Cover their Eyes are two of my favorite CDs (out of 1000+).










Krista Detor - YouTube


Nina Storey, probably seen her close to a dozen times. I think the latest album is a little overproduced, but her career is evolving, so to be expected. Greater vocal range than most mortals, best seen live with a full band imho.










Nina Storey music


Otis Taylor, not particularly deep, but awesome blues show to see live, the entire band kicks ass (Anne Harris is unbelievable):










Otis Taylor Home Page


Ottmar Liebert, latin guitar. This was probably one of my favorite small venue shows of all time; three guys, minimal gear, amazing sound, transfixed:










:: Ottmar Liebert MP3 Music Downloads, CDs, Diary and More ::


----------



## ou812

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKeTD8E8Nkg


----------



## ou812

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgsOgjdTAbk&list=PL78BFB4F8D4699A38


----------



## Victor_inox

PPI_GUY said:


> Richard Wagner
> Richard Wagner Siegfried funeral march - YouTube
> 
> Robert Randolph & The Family Band
> Robert Randolph & The Family Band: "Billie Jean" LIVE TV - YouTube
> 
> Afghan Whigs
> The Afghan Whigs - Honky's Ladder (Official Video) - YouTube
> 
> The Sword
> The Sword - Fire Lances of the Ancient Hyperzephyrians - YouTube


 I`d love to have a copy of your music collection, great choices.


----------



## CrossFired

Too many to list, but the ones I always come back to are, Yello & Led Zeppelin.


----------



## PottersField

These guys have been around a while but they haven't really gained mainstream popularity. Maybe that's why I like them so much.

3 Pill Morning - Skin Acoustic Video - YouTube

3 Pill Morning - Nothing's Real - YouTube


----------



## SoundChaser

MAGMA Greatest Group/Band of Our Time - YouTube

Some extraordinary music from the concept band called Magma. This music may as well be from another planet.

Magma - Mekanik Destruktiw Kommandoh Live 2001 - YouTube


----------



## sbeezy

Submotion orchestra!


----------



## pork soda

No idea how Clutch keeps flying under the radar. Some of the greatest rock albums of the last twenty years, and unbelievably awesome live.
Five Horse Johnson is another great band.
Check out Seasick Steve. John Paul Jones asked to play bass with him on tour.


----------



## Mike Bober

If anyones into funky jazz music, Doug Johns "Pocket Fulla nasty" is a must have if you love to play it loud and your mid basses can handle it loud! Doug Johns is a bad ass bass player!


----------



## chesapeakesoja

HOUSE OF HEROES.

I listened to these guys for a long time. I made the mistake of just listening to a song or two and leaving it at that. I liked those songs (got them for free on Amazon), but never gave the band any further thought.

I've since listened to their entire catalogue (thanks, Spotify) and purchased most of their albums as a result. They do some cool stuff and keep things interesting. I can't think of more than one or two songs of theirs that I don't like.

I'd encourage you to give them a prolonged listen and see if they grow on you as they did me.


----------



## Offroader5

Gregory Porter - [email protected] - Part 1 - YouTube
Gregory Porter - [email protected] - Part 2 - YouTube
Gregory Porter - [email protected] - Part 3 - YouTube


----------



## robtr8

Thanks for the Gregory Porter!


----------



## Wesayso

Rival Sons - Good Luck


----------



## Earzbleed

Couple of newer bands. Electric Mary and King Of The North. If you liked the Clutch suggestion, check out Unida too.


----------



## Mapletech

Don Ross.

Don Ross - Michael, Michael, Michael - www.candyrat.com - YouTube

Lots more videos of him there as well.


----------



## sensarmy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqUhoKILwaE


----------



## Mapletech

Run C&W - a bluegrass supergroup doing Motown songs. Hilarious, but with great harmonies and players.
Walkin' the Dog - Run C&W - YouTube

The Arrogant Worms - Canadian Comedy - always a hit at festivals.
The Last Saskatchewan Pirate - YouTube


----------



## rmoltis

never listened to daft punks full albums before.

but recently acquired Random Access Memories.
very good album. highly recommended


----------



## my2006c6

mmmmmmm,,, My fav is Gary Moore... miss him, Never made it big here in u.s., but over sea's big..Oh, so if anyone says who ? He was with thin lizzy on / off untill 1972 ? then left in middle of tour as he couldnt handle all the drugs and it was hurting thier performance..


----------



## chefhow

Paolo Nutini
Gogol Bordello
Ju-Tuan 
T-Shaww


----------



## locotony

I never thought I would care for Darkwave until I heard The Crüxshadows, I read a lot of John Ringo's books and their lyrics came up several times in his writing, but Winterborn is a great song and the entire Ethernaut album is telling the Trojan war through music with the Trojans as the good guys. DreamCypher is an excellent album as well Sophia was even #1 on the dance charts

The Cruxshadows - Winterborn - YouTube

CRUXSHADOWS - SOPHIA Sub Esp.WMV - YouTube


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=797qCwmtv3Y

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqpOFQvMM1A

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMQoAK_3tMk

Play that first one on a FULL system, and you will be blown away.


----------



## muzikmanwi

Phil Indeblanc said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=797qCwmtv3Y
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqpOFQvMM1A
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMQoAK_3tMk
> 
> Play that first one on a FULL system, and you will be blown away.


Very nice sounding.


----------

